# Puppy ate half tennis ball...



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

Hey guys my 7 months old just ate half tennis ball.. anyone been through this before ?? is he gonna be ok ? its the rubbery part inside the ball that im worried bout.. i hope he can digest it


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

Need to watch very closely and probably get an xray... very possible the cup shape of the half tennis ball shell will settle and cause a blockage. I'd fly to the ER the second I see *any* odd behavior at mimimum, and to be honest I'd be headed to the vet right now either way. I've known of dogs that died from ingesting half a tennis ball. Not something to screw around with


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

On the way to the vet


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

he throw it all up and more.. some sharp bone pieces from the beef knuckle we gave him.. so maybe not so bad at all that he ate the tennis ball. those sharp bone pieces could have cut his intestine


----------



## AJmom (Mar 29, 2013)

My pup is a goat. I am with him all the time yet he manages to sneak stuff past me and swallow it. He is 9 month old and I can not teach him to not eat things he is not supposed to eat. When he was little he swallowed a sock. My vet told me to give him 3 TBS of Hydrogen peroxide and it would come up soon. Three minutes later he puked it up.It also worked just a couple of weeks ago when he chewed up a tennis ball and swallowed it. This only works if you notice right away that he ate something he shouldn't.
Does anyone have any tips on how to get my German Shepherd goat to quit trying to eat stuff he shouldn't. Other than that he listen pretty well.


----------

